

Mapping & analyzing 1982-2012 USA mass shootings with Leaflet + Backbone-query - snkashis
http://www.caerusgeo.com/surveys/299/public

======
snkashis
Source article @ [http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2012/12/mass-
shootings-m...](http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2012/12/mass-shootings-
mother-jones-full-data)

